# Naruto ranks in Top 10 World Class Manga and Anime.



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Killing multiple Samurai


> The 2012 Olympics are well underway in the city of London, England.  To celebrate anime/manga-style, the popular *Japanese analytics and  survey company, Oricon, gathered the opinions of the general public at  an event known as the World Cosplay Summit. 20 countries were  represented, including Japan, England, Indonesia, and Russia* in the  survey which asked them what they felt were the top world class  anime/manga.
> Who came out on top? In order according to Oricon, the top 10 world class anime and manga list is as follows:
> 
> 1. Dragon Ball
> ...


A list of all 20 countries.



> Australia, Brazil, China (PRC), Denmark, Germany, Finland, France,   Indonesia, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, Mexico, Netherlands,   Singapore, Spain, Thailand, The Russian Federation, _*United Kingdom*_, _*United States*_


Good job, Naruto and Kishimoto!!. You've left your mark.


----------



## Babby (Aug 8, 2012)

Yay it's in top 5!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2012)

full metal alquimist not there, nor dais dragon quest nor comedy love nor batusai 

 and more


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm surprised it's above Pokemon. Pokemon is kind of a big deal, or was... I figured it'd be #2



> full metal alquimist not there, nor dais dragon quest nor comedy love nor batusai
> 
> and more


Probably because those series are short. There time in the limelight is in turn, also short. All of the series in that list are all either on-going or 500+ chapters long by the time they ended. They have all had plenty of time in the spotlight and lots of merchandising.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 8, 2012)

I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.


----------



## Addy (Aug 8, 2012)

lol, naruto beats pokemon


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



One Piece is far superior to Naruto.

I'm rather amazed Naruto even got into the top 20.


----------



## ceralux (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



lol @ you thinking Naruto > One Piece


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

Naruto above Slam Dunk
And One Piece should be above Dragon ball.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but  not below One Piece. Seriously, *how did One Piece get in top 5*, they  are even ranked higher than Pokemon.


You can't be serious, lol. One Piece definitely deserves to be in the top 5.



> And One Piece should be above Dragon ball.


Dragonball evokes a feeling of nostalgia in people and it grandfathered/inspired many modern shounen. Even if series like Naruto and One Piece are superior in story and art they will likely never be more "respected" than Dragonball.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 8, 2012)

Surprised Pokemon is not in top 5.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> One Piece is far superior to Naruto.
> 
> I'm rather amazed Naruto even got into the top 20.





Louis-954 said:


> You can't be serious, lol. One Piece definitely deserves to be in the top 5.





ceralux said:


> lol @ you thinking Naruto > One Piece



Naruto > One Piece.  

DAT OP ART is not on the same level as the other Manga.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

inb4 one piece debate.
Also, I'm surprised FMA wasn't on it.



> DAT OP ART is not on the same level as the other Manga.



Because art = manga quality and not story a herp a derp


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

You left out the top one.



> 0. Bleach
> 1. Dragon Ball
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Doraemon
> ...



Kubo left his mark with Yammy


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> You left out the top one.
> 
> 
> 
> Kubo left his mark with Yammy



^ this is kubo level of trolling and deserves reps.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Naruto > One Piece.
> 
> DAT OP ART is not on the same level as the other Manga.


I doubt you'd say that if you actually took a look at the series and it's art. You must have forgotten what part one Naruto looked like. Art styles evolve and improve over the years.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi10 knows his shit


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 8, 2012)

> And One Piece should be above Dragon ball.



Wrong. Dragon Ball should be above One Piece.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Bleach > all.

Yammy laughs at your gods.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2012)

im surprised bleach isnt up there too


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't like the way the OP is applauding Naruto. It kinda sounds like an elite trained athlete applauding a retard after he comes last in a race. You know what I mean? Like "Aww Good Job Naruto! You gave it your best!"

Fuck you


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> I don't like the way the OP is applauding Naruto. It kinda sounds like an elite trained athlete applauding a retard after he comes last in a race. You know what I mean? Like "Aww Good Job Naruto! You gave it your best!"
> 
> Fuck you


this actually made me lmao irl.  +reps.


----------



## Cord (Aug 8, 2012)

So, Bleach isn't there. Not surprised. 

No Rurouni Kenshin?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah this sound right to me. There just ask people  what they now and like. Dragon ball was one of the first world now manga. So it is easy to now and even if you dont read manga now a days you will still now about it. I'm surprise  Mobile Suit Gundam is not higher up. I wish they show the number to this as well.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> this actually made me lmao irl.  +reps.



That's what I'm here for 

the reps, not your laughs


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cordelia said:


> So, Bleach isn't there. Not surprised.
> 
> No Rurouni Kenshin?



I know   
nor 
dai dragon quest 
nor
full metal alquimist 
nor 
123 
nor 
666 satan also known as hunter o parts


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Cordelia said:


> So, Bleach isn't there. Not surprised.





Hold mah earrings! I'm gonna slap dis hoe!


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> That's what I'm here for
> 
> the reps, not your laughs


Now I feel like a dirty whore, thanks. 

The 20 countires in question. Courtesy of Forcer.


> Australia, Brazil, China (PRC), Denmark, Germany, Finland, France,  Indonesia, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Malaysia, Mexico, Netherlands,  Singapore, Spain, Thailand, The Russian Federation, _*United Kingdom*_, _*United States*_


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 8, 2012)

no fullmetal alchemist

no Death Note

no Berserk

no Fairy Tale

no Bleach

no credibility.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> no fullmetal alchemist
> 
> no Death Note
> 
> ...


It doesn't get much more credible than the top surveying company asking 20 different countries what they think.

While I agree with Death Note, FMA, and Berserk being worthy of the list it's obvious why Fairy Tail and Bleach aren't on that list. Don't know why you'd mention them.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> no Fairy Tale





I haven't watched it but IIRC all it is is fanservice


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Bleach aren't on that list



[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Aug 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> I don't like the way the OP is applauding Naruto. It kinda sounds like an elite trained athlete applauding a retard after he comes last in a race. You know what I mean? Like "Aww Good Job Naruto! You gave it your best!"
> 
> Fuck you



Naw his true thoughts were posted in OL



Louis-954 said:


> Notice how it says "world" and how 20 countries were represented at the event. Naruto fans like to talk about how the "world" thinks Naruto is more popular. I guess not anymore, they will still find ways to deny it though, i'm sure.



It's actually hilarious this two-faced bitch would come here and make this topic.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 8, 2012)

This is *opinion* based, amirite?

Lol, who gives a shit?


----------



## kyubix2 (Aug 8, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> full metal alquimist not there, nor dais dragon quest nor comedy love nor batusai
> 
> and more



I only take a rank made only in japan, because for me pokemon isn't even a real anime.... that nintendo/CN shit. 

This rank test lvls of popularity on all the world, many countries have some shows on tv , but others not... 

The rank must be only from japan to test QUALITY too.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

JiraiyaForever said:


> Naw his true thoughts were posted in OL
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually hilarious this two-faced bitch would come here and make this topic.


I didn't bad-mouth Naruto at all in the OL. Make no mistake, I love Naruto, OP just gets me off a little more. :3


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2012)

Naruto above Slam Dunk

 America and UK confirmed for shit tier tastes and countries


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto above Slam Dunk
> 
> America and UK confirmed for shit tier tastes and countries


Is SD really that good? Haven't read it because it's a sports based manga. Hesitant to get into them.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



Because it severely out-sells Naruto in Japan the Motherland of Japan by like 3x, and as gained appraise from Kubo, Akiyura, and Kishimoto himself. I love Naruto but this post was ridiculous.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto above Slam Dunk
> 
> America and UK confirmed for shit tier tastes and countries



Lol I made the same exact comment in the OL so ironic.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 8, 2012)

Where's my damn Yu Yu Hakusho  Somebody's about to die  It's a good thing DB was #1 or I was gonna go on a killing spree


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Where's my damn Yu Yu Hakusho  Somebody's about to die  It's a good thing DB was #1 or I was gonna go on a killing spree


Yes, YYH should be in there!!! 

It probably isn't because it's a relatively short series. Notice how every series on the list is 500+ chapters/episodes long. Some still on-going.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Where's my damn Yu Yu Hakusho  Somebody's about to die  It's a good thing DB was #1 or I was gonna go on a killing spree



I agree, Yu yu is high quality stuff.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Death Note
> 
> Fairy Tale
> 
> ...



That's a good joke


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2012)

Slam Dunk would have been in Top 3 if not so many people shun sports manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2012)

if they asked what was their favorite manga, i bet the rank would be different


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 8, 2012)

It's official: The world has bad taste.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2012)

Didn't expect Naruto to be so high up, tbh.

------------------

Love how the first two pages are Naruto Vs. One Piece.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if they asked what was their favorite manga, i bet the rank would be different


I doubt the list would look much different. People are naturally bias in favor of whatever series they enjoy most. For instance, I doubt hardcore Bleach fans would pick Naruto or One Piece even though they know deep down the latter two are superior. It'd be an assault to their own pride.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Slam Dunk would have been in Top 3 if not so many people shun sports manga.



I will make an ignorant reply here. But what is so awsome of this slam dunk manga? is it just like prince of tenis? a sport something that you know how will end. Or is there prostitution and drugs in the manga? 

I read vagabond from the same author, very good manga. but sports manga  for me. So please enlight me with it.



Louis-954 said:


> I doubt the list would look much different. People are naturally bias in favor of whatever series they enjoy most. For instance, I doubt hardcore Bleach fans would pick Naruto or One Piece even though they know deep down the latter two are superior.* It'd be an assault to their own pride.*



 since when they have pride? i tough that went away after butterfly guy.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 8, 2012)

There needs to be a gladiator manga. It would be so 1.

[YOUTUBE]0pyvENrFJLs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DtDxmZDgKJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RFujinami (Aug 8, 2012)

Gold medal: Dragonball
Silver medal: One Piece
Bronze medal: Doraemon...
#4: Naruto did not medal

BTW how many people here know what #3 Doraemon or #7 Captain Tsubasa are?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I will make an ignorant reply here. But what is so awsome of this slam dunk manga? is it just like prince of tenis? a sport something that you know how will end. Or is there prostitution and drugs in the manga?
> 
> I read vagabond from the same author, very good manga. but sports manga  for me. So please enlight me with it.
> 
> ...



It isn't so much about the actual story(sports)but how good the writer is. Vagabond is a perfect example of a well written manga. One piece, and Death note are well written shonens. Manga's like bleach, and Naruto don't have the same depth of characters, not as well written, all these things go into account, for me at least/


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 8, 2012)

1Naruto
2One Piece
3Dragonball
4Pokemon
5Deathnote


----------



## Shattering (Aug 8, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> It's official: The world has bad taste.



Sadly yes, but the question should be, How large was japanese presence (proportionately) in that event? Because I'll bet that more than a half were Japanese so the results are unbiased...

I was a DBZ fanatic when I was a kid but at this point I would not give a darn about a manga like DBZ, it's good for kids but not for adults.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad slam dunk is on the list. And I love Naruto good job kishimoto. Doing it big.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Sadly yes, but the question should be, How large was japanese presence (proportionately) in that event? Because I'll bet that more than a half were Japanese so the results are unbiased...
> 
> I was a DBZ fanatic when I was a kid but at this point I would not give a darn about a manga like DBZ, it's good for kids but not for adults.


I doubt that. 12,000 attendees, most international. Japan is but one of 20 countries competing.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2012)

Longer series are better in my opinion. If only slam dunk was longer I don't think it was that long.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Aug 8, 2012)

Horrible list is horrible.


----------



## Algol (Aug 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto above Slam Dunk
> 
> America and UK confirmed for shit tier tastes and countries





Dr. White said:


> Lol I made the same exact comment in the OL so ironic.



what's with the country hate on this?

and i'm not sure i'm getting your point, but basketball was first played in the U.S., soooo a shit taste in sports spawned a shit manga is what you're saying? 

But really I just don't get what Naruto over SD has to do with the tastes and countries of just those two countries in particular, when there were 18 more represented as part of the list too?

and as for the list, looks pretty solid to me. it's cool to see that relatively "new" (well i guess current is the better term) series like OP and naruto made it, and especially the top 5.

i wonder how the numbers were spread across the countries. it's cool to see OP over naruto. I've always heard OP is way more popular in the "East" (Japan/China) compared to naruto, whereas naruto is more popular in the west over OP. That's what i've been told at least.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 8, 2012)

^ I was saying Slam Dunk should be over Naruto.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 8, 2012)

How Pokemon is not in the top 3 is beyond me.

I agree with Dragonball being number one. The anime is honestly the greatest of all time.


----------



## thiagocampos (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm happy for kishi. Naruto belongs in the top 5 for sure.
But quite surprised that FMA,Bleach and Yu YU hakusho ain't there.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 8, 2012)

> I doubt the list would look much different. *People are naturally bias in favor of whatever series they enjoy most. For instance, I doubt hardcore Bleach fans would pick Naruto or One Piece even though they know deep down the latter two are superior.* It'd be an assault to their own pride.



And this in itself is biased.


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

i think we already knew naruto is one of the most popular worldwide. nothing new here.


----------



## Algol (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> ^ I was saying Slam Dunk should be over Naruto.



oh okay, gotcha. 

then i guess my question was more for gilgamesh than you, because i just didn't get what the US and UK tastes comment had to do with it


----------



## Negative Prophet (Aug 8, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Gold medal: Dragonball
> Silver medal: One Piece
> Bronze medal: Doraemon...
> #4: Naruto did not medal
> ...



I'm glad Dragonball got #1, but I wish YYH and JJBA made it up there. 

I know Doraemon and Captain Tsubasa--never read the manga, but I remember watching those on TV when I was kid. This whole list pretty much sums up my childhood, except Akira.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Aug 8, 2012)

naruto is my favorite anime so im just happy their up there 

BUT WHERES RUROUNI KENSHIN? Those blasted kids with their skateboards dont know taste if it smacked them in D faceeee.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 8, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> How Pokemon is not in the top 3 is beyond me.


I was surprised too, until I remembered that Pokemon dominates mostly as a -game- franchise rather than a manga/anime franchise.

I'm surprised Doraemon is still doing so well though. D: Where's Hello Kitty in that case? There are even Hello Kitty-themed restaurants where I live.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 8, 2012)

i agree those manga in top ten indeed greatest manga but we cant ignore manga alike
Yuyu hakuso, HxH, Sailormoon, 


and Neon genesis evangelion indeed one of my favorite but i dont think it deserve in there, since the mangaka is as lazy as Togashi. (full of hiatus)


----------



## Leuconoe (Aug 8, 2012)

Omg Neon Genesis Evangelion I am a happy camper right now.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 8, 2012)

Awsome the best anime ever DB-Z is # 1


----------



## kidgogeta (Aug 8, 2012)

Dbz will continue to hold number one for the next decade, probably even longer.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

kidgogeta said:


> Dbz will continue to hold number one for the next decade, probably even longer.


Dunno about that. One Piece has about 10-13 years left in it and it continues to smash records every time it releases a new volume or movie. It might overtake DBZ soon.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 8, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Gold medal: Dragonball
> Silver medal: One Piece
> Bronze medal: Doraemon...
> #4: Naruto did not medal
> ...


I grow up with Doaremon anime, i watch them every week on TV.
I read some of the manga, it was really cool for children. now I am over 20
i cant find doraemon interesting anymore lol.

Capt Tsubasa i didn't read the manga but i watch most of episode in TV. old one and new one, and the series stop airing in Indonesia when Japan vs Brazil about to kick off.

BTW fantasista is better than Capt Tsubasa.. for me


----------



## Dante (Aug 8, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha

what a shitty taste the world have


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 8, 2012)

This is obviously a popularity contest. DBZ is my most favourite anime ever and it deserves the number one spot, without it we wouldn't have Naruto, One piece and many other shounens but I have to admit it's not the best anime/manga ever. Berserk, HxH, Slam dunk, Kenshin, FMA and many more deserve a spot but unfortunately they're not that popular.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll never understand why people think it's smart to try and compare a manga series that's 600+ chapters to a manga series that's 100 chapters long.

derp derp there's no way Naruto is better than the series I like that's 87 chapters long. herr.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 8, 2012)

This is an awfully shitty list imo.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 8, 2012)

My money says 99% of the people who responded to this survey have never even *heard* of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## NW (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so sick of DBZ being at the top due to nostalgia. if you think about it, it should be ranked much lower. I'd say about 7 places lower.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 8, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I'm so sick of DBZ being at the top due to nostalgia. if you think about it, it should be ranked much lower. I'd say about 7 places lower.



I'd say about not even on the list.

There are many series out there that are far, far better. Dragonball is a great gateway manga/anime with a successful legacy to be proud of, but the quality of the story isn't anything particularly remarkable in its own genre- let alone all others.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 8, 2012)

It is a surprise to see Doraemon even though the manga itself ended more than 30 years ago


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 8, 2012)

DBZ is #1, of course. Best anime I've ever watched. DBZ > All other anime.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 8, 2012)

Dissapointing list.

I know is because they are very comercial manga to sell toys and shits, minus Akira that was a very dark manga and yes a master piece, the rest seems only shonen, where's 20th Century Boys, Monster, Pluto? No manga made by Urasawa in that list? fail. That list is made only taking in consideration the nostalgia factor (doraemon? astroboy? captain tsubasa?) They just throw you in the face the most comercials and mainstream mangas.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 8, 2012)

akira at #9 
and where the hell is bobobo 

congrats to kishimoto though. i already knew DragonBall would be way up there since it is the gateway manga/anime, but like the posters above me i don't think the story is #1 level material, but it's just a list.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol, surprised that Pokemon isn't #1 or #2.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 8, 2012)

I cant believe people are trying to downgrade the Dragonball franchise. There is a reason why it is the most popular anime of all time and one of the most popular manga ever. Good story or not, get over yourself. DB > your favorite anime manga. Move on already.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Naruto above Slam Dunk
> And One Piece should be above Dragon ball.



No.

I grew up with Dragonball. I started watching the show when I was five years old. The original Dragonball. It aired here before the US ever knew what the fuck it was, and it was glorious.

I am as tired of Dragonball as everybody else. Looking back, it's a show with tons of flaws and it peaked very early on (Frieza saga).

BUT!

Dragonball was and still is incredibly influential and an inspiration to every modern mangaka. Without Dragonball, there would be no One Piece, or Naruto. It is the proto-shonen. And you can't take that away from it.

Having said all that, One Piece has a special place in my heart. It is the only manga that has made me laugh and cry at the same time. For better or worse, it's probably the most japanese *thing *I've ever laid eyes on, from it's ridiculously exaggerated concepts of emotions to the stereotypical methodology of plot resolution and villain introduction.

*@everyone criticizing the list:*

This is nothing but a popularity contest, and few manga/anime shows ever get close to shonen because its marketed at a wider audience and because it lasts for fucking ever. Don't be mad just because the list is missing top quality non-shonen stuff.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I cant believe people are trying to downgrade the Dragonball franchise. There is a reason why it is the most popular anime of all time and one of the most popular manga ever. Good story or not, get over yourself. DB > your favorite anime manga. Move on already.


People only rate DB #1 because it's a part of their childhood and it evokes a strong feeling of nostalgia. It doesn't take a connoisseur of manga/anime to see that most popular modern manga/anime are superior in art, plot, character depth, and length to that of Dragonball. 

Before you jump all over me i'm not saying it's unworthy of the #1 spot because of those reasons. Think of it like the Michael Jordan or Babe Ruth of manga/anime. Even if better players come along people will tout them as the best because they made such a huge impact and left massive marks on their respective sports. When you pioneer something and set the stage for an entire era to step up like Dragonball did you aren't easily forgotten even when surpassed.

The above post from Naruto is a prime example of what i'm talking about.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2012)

Influence counts more than people would like to admit.

There's a reason that impact caused by Dragonball is a big deal. It is easier for those that come after them to learn from their success and build a new story that follows a similar winning formula.

So yes, being the first does have HUGE merit.

I hope you people are aware of the fact that Kishimoto and especially Oda worship Toriyama.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 8, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I cant believe people are trying to downgrade the Dragonball franchise. There is a reason why it is the most popular anime of all time and one of the most popular manga ever. Good story or not, get over yourself. DB > your favorite anime manga. Move on already.



No, not even close.

It's only rated so high because it came first, and because a lot of the people who are into it haven't had exposure to much else.

This list is just one more in a long line of examples which prove that popular opinion is worth less than dogshit.


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dragonball will always carry a  special place in my heart. It and Sailor Moon were the first anime I ever watched and I don't care how crappy they are now. 

Not surprised Naruto is number 4. It's pretty well known and has broad appeal. Even my mom likes it. Surprised about Pokemon though.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Dunno about that. One Piece has about 10-13 years left in it and it continues to smash records every time it releases a new volume or movie. It might overtake DBZ soon.



hey maybe I Should bump my thread about DBZ in Konoha Plaza now that you posted this top 10 list


----------



## Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



Because One Piece is hands down better than Naruto.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> No, not even close.
> 
> It's only rated so high because it came first, and because a lot of the people who are into it haven't had exposure to much else.
> 
> This list is just one more in a long line of examples which prove that popular opinion is worth less than dogshit.



Im positive there were manga/anime before DB and DBZ.

The reason it is so popular is because its the best. I only started OP two years ago, yet I think it is top 5. So everyone can stop pulling this "childhood" bullshit. Its number 1 because its the best, just like MJ is the number 1 basketball player of all time. I wont even argue this any further because the list backs me up.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think DBZ is any good at all. DB is. Not DBZ. Just my opinion.
People voted for it because of nostalgia.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck, Dragonball is still the best of the 3.

None of that power level shit, just pure martial arts.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Pure martial arts?

edit: oh wait dragon ball? yeah. dbz? no.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



Easy answer. One piece > Naruto. 

Pokemon isn't as popular now as it used to be ~5 - 10 years ago.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Im positive there were manga/anime before DB and DBZ.


And you'd be correct. However, they didn't pioneer modern Shounen the way Dragonball did. That's what Nikushimi means by "first". Don't play dumb now. =/



> The reason it is so popular is because its the best. I only started OP  two years ago, yet I think it is top 5. So everyone can stop pulling  this "childhood" bullshit. Its number 1 because its the best, just like  MJ is the number 1 basketball player of all time. I wont even argue this  any further because the list backs me up.


You're lying to yourself if you think Dragonball Z has the "best" story, plot, character depth/development, and art. In fact, I'd even go so far as to say you were insulting your own intelligence or at the very least haven't read/watched that many series.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 9, 2012)

remember those are just people's opinions.

the rankings would be different if they were ranked officially


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragon Ball Z>Your Favorite Manga/Anime deal with it already people, and it ain't because of nostalgia its just better. Especially the games but thats another topic.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

^ Then tell me what it is? Do you really think it has a better plot than One Piece? How about character depth? What about the art? Enlighten me, what makes it better?


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2012)

Naruto sucks. Dragon ball is boring as hell. OP's art is awful. Pokemon can shove it.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 9, 2012)

As for the one piece vs. naruto argument. I read both, and prefer naruto. but thats just IMO. 

Im really glad it made it to the top 5.


----------



## Vargas (Aug 9, 2012)

No Bleach, FMA, Berserk and Fairy Tail?




Whirlpool said:


> I haven't watched it but IIRC all it is is fanservice


You should watch it, plot maybe terrible sometimes but some characters are beyond awesomeness


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2012)

> And One Piece should be above Dragon ball.


no





no Bleach in top10


----------



## Cord (Aug 9, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dragon Ball Z>Your Favorite Manga/Anime deal with it already people, and it ain't because of nostalgia its just better.



It's a matter of opinion really. And I'd disagree about DB being better than anything. Don't get me wrong, it's still one of my all time favorites but it's only so because of nostalgia- having to grow up watching it. But if I look back at it right now-   -

It also shouldn't be denied that one of the reasons why it's considered as _one_ of the greatest series of all time, is because the series itself has long been established where other mangakas drew inspiration from, from which countless amazing series were derived (Naruto for one).

Anyway, it's still a classic, but it just isn't better than anything IMO.


----------



## fe10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Saint Seiya not in the top 10!!


----------



## wibisana (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Then tell me what it is? Do you really think it has a better plot than One Piece? How about character depth? What about the art? Enlighten me, what makes it better?



best/better =/= more popular

I am DBZ fans. big one, but I admit in these days there are many manga better than DBZ. in term of depth plot etc.

DBZ is about fight power level etc. 


but if you look back in his age. DBZ own all market and more popular than any manga present. 

i think manga like Evangelion is better than one piece. in the depth and plot.


shinji have bad father who wanna be god

and Ikari Gendou (shinji father) literaly put his hand inside Ayanami
(no shounen would do that)

Nagisa kill a kitten with his hand
(any one piece panel do such cruelty?) 

Shinji kill Nagisa with eva hand.

Shinji love ayanami (her mother clone)
isn't that i*c*st?

Asuka like shinji.

Shinji refused to fight and cost his friend life

so many things in eva hardly found in other manga

every manga has own strentgh and weakness.
DBZ happend to be the most popular and people love it.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 9, 2012)

KHR should've been in the top 10.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

If you think DBZ had good standards of writing I'm assuming you also find Naruto enjoyable.


----------



## Fay (Aug 9, 2012)

Kishimoto is getting the recognition he deserved. From his interviews you can tell he worked hard to get this far and I'm very happy for him !


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 9, 2012)

Popularity has its own part in this survey.
For example, you guys listed a lot of mangas/animes, but most of them are unknown to a normal person like me, who lives in a country where Mangas/animes aren't really a common thing.
All we had was pokemon,dragon ball, digimon and that's it. Can't remember more.
Oh also Naruto, like 20 or 30 episodes of the first part


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> KHR should've been in the top 10.



           .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 9, 2012)

Cell Saga > HST

true story


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 9, 2012)

Usually I don't mind about rankings because they mean nothing to me. But I kinda miss Berserk this time.



Fluttershy said:


> Cell Saga > HST
> true story



True, true story.


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised Bleach is here, but I'm surprised Naruto is #4.


----------



## Virys (Aug 9, 2012)

Naruto in top 5? wow


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Not surprised, really.

I am, however, surprised that Evangelion beat out Gundam. And kind of disgusted.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.



There are entire OP stores in Japan. It's easily the most popular thing here at the moment.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2012)

not surprised at the list.

But it needs less shounen imo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm surprised it's above Pokemon. Pokemon is kind of a big deal, or was... I figured it'd be #2.



It's probably because Pokemon has a relatively short average fanbase period compared to long-running manga or anime that actually have a plot that's going somewhere.

Most people who watch Pokemon do so fanatically for a few years, then sort of drop it, simply because it's never going anywhere. Even if people get sick of Naruto or OP, they tend to keep reading it out of habit and/or a desire to see how it ends. That doesn't happen with Pokemon.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 9, 2012)

first off, i am still a "beginner" you could say when it comes to how many anime and manga i've seen and read, so please keep that in mind 

anime i've seen: 
manga i've read: 

my personal list based on biased favoritism:

1. Flame of Recca 
2. Fullmetal Alchemist 
3. Digimon
4. Naruto
5. Inubaka
6. Cardcaptor Sakura
7. Wolf's Rain 
8. MAR  
9. Ginga Nagareboshi Gin 
10. Kenichi/Rave Master

unbiased 

1. Fullmetal Alchemist 
2. Wolf's Rain
3. Mai, The Psychic Girl 
4. Ghost Hunt
5. Cardcaptor Sakura
6. Inubaka
5. Ginga Nagareboshi Gin/Ceres: Celestial Legend
6. Flame of Recca
7. Digimon/Petshop of Horrors
8. MAR  
9. Rave Master
10. Naruto

i would have placed One Piece, but i haven't read past volume 9 (since that was the last volume my friend had at the time) but i did enjoy the series a lot and i plan to go back to it. As for Bleach... i gave up on it shortly after the Rescue Rukia arc.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

The list isn't a good representation of "world wide" opinion, if you think about it really hard I'm sure you'll figure out why. A better idea would be to gather some hard data (merchandise and such) from all of these countries and rank them accordingly.

edit: Also I just noticed the large majority of the people at that event were Japanese, which explains a lot. Most people outside Japan have never even heard of a couple anime on that list.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 9, 2012)

My heart is happy that Captain Tsubasa is there. But where the bloody hell are Saint Seiya, Fist of the North Star and Samurai X?

Oh wait, too much shonen?

Okay, in that case I nominate "Dance Till Tomorrow". Lot`s of sex, spunky dialogue and was made into a movie. Or "Death Note" a modern manga classic.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 9, 2012)

Well to be honest Pokemon has just been getting more  with every region


----------



## Sarry (Aug 9, 2012)

Reading the list and this thread made me laugh, mostly the OP vs Naruto discussion. OP and Naruto are different from each other. Personally, I drop OP just after Ace was killed, even then I wasn't very interested in the plot. Why: while the characters are developed in a good way, and some are likable, the plot acts a bit like Pokemon: fun for a while, but it gets stale. 

Naruto has a similar scheme, but there's more charm to it. 

Are they the best I've read/watched? Hell no, not even close. 
Vagabond, legend of the galactic heroes, Berserk, DeathNote, and Slamdunk come to mind. A special mention would go to FMA, but it ranks similar to Naruto.

As for the Bleach, the story has been in decline, especially after the Aizen arcs. So it is no wonder that it isn't in the top 10. Add to the fact, the anime was dropped, iirc.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow. I'm surprised at Naruto's position in dat list.


----------



## ceralux (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm surprised that *FMA* and Death Note aren't on the list. They'll probably make the list eventually though.

I personally think that Bleach is shit and I'm happy that it isn't on the list but it's definitely debatable..

And are people really crying about Fairy Tail not being on THIS list? I mean it's good, but it's not great. Full of useless fanservice with a mediocre plot. People you need to go explore other manga/anime if you think this is a top 10 all time


----------



## Shaz (Aug 9, 2012)

One Piece? lolwut


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

^ What's wrong with OP being on the list? It's decisively better than most series on that list.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Aug 9, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Reading the list and this thread made me laugh, mostly the OP vs Naruto discussion. OP and Naruto are different from each other. Personally, I drop OP just after Ace was killed, even then I wasn't very interested in the plot. Why: while the characters are developed in a good way, and some are likable, the plot acts a bit like Pokemon: fun for a while, but it gets stale.
> 
> Naruto has a similar scheme, but there's more charm to it.
> 
> ...



I second that :/ I stop watching OP becuase it got really repetative. Luffy gang beat these 5 guys then they proceed their adventure so they would meet and have to beat another strong group >_> Mostly you just watch it because of the character and fights. The rest is just like 

FMA should be there, now thats a legendary anime.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2012)

Well done Kishi. 

And yeah, Kishi and Oda are probably the biggest Toriyama fans out there.



fe10 said:


> Saint Seiya not in the top 10!!



I know right? I also grew up watching that series.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> And you'd be correct. However, they didn't pioneer modern Shounen the way Dragonball did. That's what Nikushimi means by "first". Don't play dumb now. =/



Ye ok. 



> You're lying to yourself if you think Dragonball Z has the "best" story, plot, character depth/development, and art. In fact, I'd even go so far as to say you were insulting your own intelligence or at the very least haven't read/watched that many series.



What makes you think that you need to have the "best" of this or that for it to actually be the best. Michael Jordan wasnt the best rebounded or passer, but we know damn well he was the best basketball player. 

I mean its kind of pointless to argue. There is an actual list to back me up.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 9, 2012)

1.BERSERK(manga)



2.Monster

3.Death Note/Code Geass/One Outs/liar game/Kaiji
4.Ippo/Detective Conan
5.Akagi
6.Gantz/Hellsing
7.DBZ
8.Samurai X( Rurouni Kenshin)/Trigun
9.Devil may cry
10.Kenichi


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> I mean its kind of pointless to argue. There is an actual list to back me up.


The only thing the list backs up(and that you confirmed just now by providing zero reasons) is that people have no solid reasons to back up why dragonball is the "best".



> What makes you think that you need to have the "best" of this or that  for it to actually be the best. Michael Jordan wasnt the best rebounded  or passer, but we know damn well he was the best basketball player.


Then what makes it the best? What qualities does it have that puts it so far beyond everything else? Stop dodging the issue.


----------



## Ginko25 (Aug 9, 2012)

If it wasn't for the Astro Boy (and this definitely wouldn't be my best Tezuka choice) at the end, this list would be looking like a list of best movies topped by the Avengers and filled with Roland Emmerich, Michael Bay, Arnold and Stallone movies.

This is a merely a list of mangas that made lot of money. Luckily, this has nothing to do with quality. (I am afraid I am scoring an own goal by making this point on a shounen manga forum though)


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2012)

Best List from the West

One Piece
Dragon Ball
Yu yu Hakusho
FMA
Death Note
Monster
Rorouni Kenshin
Naruto/Bleach(Only up to Where aizen betrays SS, and Current Arc)
Pokemon/Astro Boy
Samurai Champloo


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> One Piece? lolwut



Still ranked over naruto ck


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

My list in no particular order, with the exception of the first two and the last.

One Piece
Toriko
Full Metal Alchemist
Monster
Detective Conan
Death Note
Naruto
Dragonball
Yu Yu Hakusho
LolBleach


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> The only thing the list backs up(and that you confirmed just now by providing zero reasons) is that people have no solid reasons to back up why dragonball is the "best".



Are you one of those people who think plot is everything ? Sorry not everyone thinks this way. And if you think OP has a great plot then I can't be bothered with you. Hopping from island to island getting random powerups is just like DB. But even in DB we got to see people atleast train it.  



> Then what makes it the best? What qualities does it have that puts it so far beyond everything else? Stop dodging the issue.



Because it had the perfect combination of everything a shounen has to offer. It didnt have the best plot, character development, or storyline. But being the best doesnt mean you have to have all the best qualities.


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2012)

General Mael Radec said:


> I second that :/ I stop watching OP becuase it got really repetative. Luffy gang beat these 5 guys then they proceed their adventure so they would meet and have to beat another strong group >_> Mostly you just watch it because of the character and fights. The rest is just like
> 
> FMA should be there, now thats a legendary anime.



Why so much one piece hate? 

OT: But I do agree FMA should have definitely should be up there one of very few that actually deserve the respect of the best.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> *Are you one of those people who think plot is everything ?*  Sorry not everyone thinks this way. *And if you think OP has a great  plot then I can't be bothered with you.* Hopping from island to island  getting random powerups is just like DB. *But even in DB we got to see  people atleast train it.*


1. No, but it's damn important. A shitty plot is like having a sandwich with no bread.

2. Where did I ever say OP has the greatest plot? It's got a better one than DB but it certainly doesn't have the best. I have read enough series to know that.

3. In Dragonball? Sure. In DBZ? No. This about sums up DB. It would explain Madara's one eyed mask too get your ass kicked > powerup because of it > rinse and repeat.



> Because it had the perfect combination of everything a shounen has to  offer. It didnt have the best plot, character development, or storyline.  But being the best doesnt mean you have to have all the best qualities.


Cop out answer, lol. So it was a "jack of all trades" and master of none. There is hardly any depth to characters and side characters are all but forgotten. On top of that the plot is literally just "power up and defeat the baddie" and "collect the dragonballs to resurrect Kuririn for the 35th time".

It's doubtful that you have been exposed to more than maybe 5 series if you think DB is the "best" thing ever.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> My list in no particular order, with the exception of the first two and the last.
> 
> One Piece
> Toriko
> ...



No Kenshin Louis?


----------



## Anko-san (Aug 9, 2012)

Mizura said:


> I was surprised too, until I remembered that Pokemon dominates mostly as a -game- franchise rather than a manga/anime franchise.



If only they made an anime based on the Pokemon Special manga... that shit would stomp Naruto for sure. 

List seems mostly nostalgic-based.


----------



## AeolusXII (Aug 9, 2012)

Slightly off Topic but...

I've never seen an anime/ova/movie with better art and story than the Kenshin OVAs.

Can anyone seriously name something better than Trust & Betrayal? Akira and Ghost in the Shell are the only things I can think of that come close. Oh, and Princess Mononoke I suppose..

That said, why no Kenshin, or Berserk? Both of which shit all over most of that list.

/end ramblings


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 OP already sold more than DB/DBZ and has more fans in Japanthan Naruto has in japan+rest of the world.


@Kakashi you obviously did not see the war arc spreads in OP. Kishi would die before he could draw that level of detail.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Louis-954 OP already sold more than DB/DBZ and has more fans in Japanthan Naruto has in japan+rest of the world.


Yes, I know.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad to see Doraemon there


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> 3. In Dragonball? Sure. In DBZ? No. This about sums up DB. It would explain Madara's one eyed mask too get your ass kicked > powerup because of it > rinse and repeat.



Wow, this seems to be the same as OP. Get ur ass kicked > train off panel > get lucky > beat boss > hop to next island > rinse and repeat.




> Cop out answer, lol. So it was a "jack of all trades" and master of none. There is hardly any depth to characters and side characters are all but forgotten. On top of *that the plot is literally just "power up and defeat the baddie*" and "collect the dragonballs to resurrect Kuririn for the 35th time".
> 
> It's doubtful that you have been exposed to more than maybe 5 series if you think DB is the "best" thing ever.



That goes for OP and Naruto and most of the other shounen too if I am not mistaken. I am positive ten years down the road we will be talking about how bad OP and Naruto plots were.

But then again, when you compile a list and do a survey like this maybe your opinions will hold some water.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 9, 2012)

My list.

1. Deathnote
2. Rorouni Kenshin
3. Naruto
4. One Piece
5. Pokemon (it used to be the shit)
6. Bleach( stopped after the Aizen arc, but loved the battles.)

I have never watched a full episode of DBZ always changed the channel when I saw the silly clothes and the planet busting techniques :amazed.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 9, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> Slightly off Topic but...
> 
> I've never seen an anime/ova/movie with better art and story than the Kenshin OVAs.
> 
> ...



I hate ghost in the shell only anime I have ever stopped watching.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 9, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> Can anyone seriously name something better than Trust & Betrayal?



maybe.Monster.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Wow, this seems to be the same as OP. Get ur ass kicked > train off  panel > get lucky > beat boss > hop to next island > rinse  and repeat.


Yeah, you haven't read One Piece.



> That goes for OP and Naruto and most of the other shounen too if I am  not mistaken. I am positive ten years down the road we will be talking  about how bad OP and Naruto plots* were.*


One Piece won't be over in 10yrs.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah, you haven't read One Piece.



Please elaborate where I went wrong 

And dont even get me started on how Luffy's "Gears" were introduced  That came out of no where and was worse than SSJ3




> One Piece won't be over in 10yrs.



In ten or fifteen. You got the point. "Dont play dumb now =/"


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Please elaborate where I went wrong
> 
> And dont even get me started on how Luffy's "Gears" were introduced  That came out of no where and was worse than SSJ3


Came out of no where? After Luffy fought(got raped by) Aokiji he started trying to think up ways to become stronger. He assimilated the Rokushiki technique, Soru, to invent Gear Second. He understood the trick and tried it out for himself. It hardly "came out of no where". Luffy and Blueno explained it perfectly.



> In ten or fifteen. You got the point. "Dont play dumb now =/"


To answer you seriously. That may or may not be the case. It depends on whether or not the next generation of Mangaka can step up. Anyways, I never claimed that OP had an AMAZING plot. It's plot if decisively better than Dragonballs though. Doesn't take a genius to see that.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Came out of no where? After Luffy fought(got raped by) Aokiji he started trying to think up ways to become stronger. He assimilated the Rokushiki technique, Soru, to invent Gear Second. He understood the trick and tried it out for himself. It hardly "came out of no where". Luffy and Blueno explained it perfectly.



Yes, Luffy saw Soru and next thing you know we have Gears. This shit came out of no where just like SSJ3. 

But Ill give you time to explain how OP isnt almost exactly the same as DBZ (wont even mention DB)



> To answer you seriously. That may or may not be the case. It depends on whether or not the next generation of Mangaka can step up. Anyways, I never claimed that OP had an AMAZING plot. It's plot if decisively better than Dragonballs though. Doesn't take a genius to see that.



Thats fine. Its your biased opinion. Luckily my opinion holds more water and is statistically backed up


----------



## Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

K guys, no need to argue. We all know One Piece >>> Naruto in every category. 

But where's Shaman King on that list?


----------



## fe10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Where's Saint Seiya.


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 9, 2012)

Dragonball is definitely up near the top due to originality and concept.  It defined  a generation.  One Piece is fucking amazing.  In terms of quality, story and characters, it is probably superior to DB.  Naruto I am not to sure about.  Probably in terms of popularity it is very high, as well as philosophical message, but in regard to the second half of the plot it kinda of sucks.  I would rank it around 5.  And I would have placed Berserk on the same level as one piece.  It has the best art work of almost any manga and the characters, plot and subject matter are top tier.  

As for Bleach, it is clearly in a class of its own and the greatest manga ever.  /sarcasm

My top 5:
1.One Piece/Dragonball tied for 1
2.Berserk
3.Death Note (Anime)
4.Naruto

PS. Our human ranking systems are almost always subjective,  i.e. there is never any truly defined criteria for what is good writing and what is bad writing.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised.
We already know that Naruto is a  world class Manga.


----------



## Bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

This is disappointing.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Yes, Luffy saw Soru and next thing you know we have Gears. This shit came out of no where just like SSJ3.
> 
> But Ill give you time to explain how OP isnt almost exactly the same as DBZ (wont even mention DB)


Not just saw Soru, saw it several times and understood the trick behind it and then assimilated it. It has an explanation behind it. SSJ3 was an an asspull from no where.



> Thats fine. Its your biased opinion. Luckily my opinion holds more water and is statistically backed up


All that it backs up is that the feeling of nostalgia is the reason it's ranked #1. You couldn't give a single reason why Dragonball is "the best" other than "it's the best", circular reasoning.

If they asked me for my opinion i'd probably say "Dragonball" as well. However, i'm not so intellectually dishonest with myself to the point that i'd fool myself into thinking that it is the most amazing manga ever written just because i'm overly fond of the series because it's from my childhood.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Im just going to go out on a limb and say you never watched up to the Cell Saga. The Buu Saga yes, I know how you could feel this way, but you just seem to overate OP.

Wait, what would you put above DB/DBZ?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Im just going to go out on a limb and say you never watched up to the Cell Saga. The Buu Saga yes, I know how you could feel this way, but you just seem to overate OP.
> 
> Wait, what would you put above DB/DBZ?


Never seen the Cell or Buu Saga? Saw those for the first time about 12 years ago.

How am I overrating OP? I already said that there are plenty of series out there that are better. Dragonball just isn't one of them.

Where do I rank Dragonball on that list? As a fanboy i'd rank it #1. Otherwise i'd put it around 5th. granted, haven't read a couple of the series up there yet.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm suprised naruto is on the list not to mention  in the top 5,but then again "gathered the opinions of the general public at an event known as the World Cosplay Summit"

opinion's of fans that barly watch or read anything other then what's there. So no reason to bitch about a list based on people's opinion's.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.





One Piece isn't ready yet to conquer Dragon Ball. Probably in the end. It will be hard to top Kuririn's first death. Merry's death was really close but still not enough. Ace's death wasn't even close, but it couldn't be helped. 

Well, if HunterxHunter wouldnt be on Hiatus all the time it would be right below one piece. 

I dont know what Doraemon is, so it's a little unexpected... Naruto is far away from One Piece but it's still above all other SHonen bullshit... like fairy tail. 

Berserk should also be at the top with one piece and dragonball but it's the same like with HxH.

Bleach surely lost it... expected a 10 at least.

oO does detective conan really suck that much?


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

Soru wasn't an ass pull. He analyzed it, ran blood through his body and managed to accomplish his own version. SSJ3 was the biggest asspull of the century.

And plot is more important than action. To say One Piece doesn't have a plot is equivalent to openly telling everyone here that you have no reading ability.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 9, 2012)

After going on the site and seeing the comments I laughed and saw the frustration. Seeing people saying Rosario Vampire, High School of the Dead, Fairy Tail, Bleach, and Reborn should be on the list.

Now I'm seeing people here saying Gear Second's an asspull.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Yes, Luffy saw Soru and next thing you know we have Gears. This shit came out of no where just like SSJ3.



Dude, don't compare One Piece to DB or Naruto. Gear 2 and 3 aren't techniques you have to train. Luffy had a good idea or noticed it in a fight and used it. Same goes to all other SH. It would terribly suck if Oda would show them discovering it before showing them use it in a fight.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Dang I am getting a lot of flack on the Gears 

Anyway, I'll just say this. *Look at the list!*


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder why Bleach didn't make it ?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I wonder why Bleach didn't make it ?



?re?aring Inoue for something Hyogoku related and then showing her bitch around winning the award of most annoying bitch in the whole mangaverse.

introduction of Fullbringers coming out of nowhere.

introduction of super quincys who show up out of nowhere and didn't use their chance while AIzen was beating the Captains.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 9, 2012)

Where the god-damn is Fairy Tail?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Where the god-damn is Fairy Tail?


I think most people can agree that Fairy Tail is terribad... ~.~


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I think most people can agree that Fairy Tail is terribad... ~.~



this. First arc of Fairy Tail was good though but then it succeeded to get worse faster than Bleach and Naruto XD


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Aug 9, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> introduction of Fullbringers coming out of nowhere.
> 
> introduction of super quincys who show up out of nowhere and didn't use their chance while AIzen was beating the Captains.



True,True but still It should have been in top 10; to be honest anytying past #5 I never heard of them well maybe Astro boy but that's it


----------



## 8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> this. First arc of Fairy Tail was good though but then it succeeded to get worse faster than Bleach and Naruto XD


i.m.o. fairy tail is fairly consistent. it doesn't start out too great. but it doesn't get much worse either. just an average lighthearted battle shounen manga.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

FlashYoruichi said:


> True,True but still It should have been in top 10; to be honest anytying past #5 I never heard of them well maybe Astro boy but that's it



Other manga are just old like Dragon Ball. They are good in their own way and people loved them and they are very nostalgic. But people are just angry at Kubo, since he trolled them way too often and pulled some terrible non-fitting plot out of nowhere. And since we can't consider them filler, they are conan and this ruins the whole manga.



8 said:


> i.m.o. fairy tail is fairly consistent. it doesn't start out too great. but it doesn't get much worse either. just an average lighthearted battle shounen manga.



it has a terrible routine and important and serious things turn into funny things fast or loose their importance completly. I don't to show examples. It's been a long time since I read it and It got so terrible that I couldn't read it anymore.


----------



## Haloman (Aug 9, 2012)

For all the people saying Dragonball doesn't deserve the top spot, I say you have no idea what you're talking about. Dragonball was fairly revolutionary. But putting that aside, it was something from my childhood. And I'm older than most people on this forum, I'd wager, and yet DB is something from _their_ childhood as well. There was a half generation before me who have it from _their_ childhood, as well.

You can say it's nostalgia or whatever, but the truth is that Dragonball is simply enduring. That's why it's in the number one spot. 



FlashYoruichi said:


> I wonder why Bleach didn't make it ?



Because Bleach has horrible power-scaling and plot devices. With few exceptions, it basically always comes down to "Good guy wins because he's the good guy."

I'll admit that I still read it because I enjoy several of the characters (and I want to see how it ends after all this time I invested). But Kenpachi beating Nnoitra when he couldn't even beat Shikai Ichigo? And remember how vastolord's (sp?) were more powerful than captain-level? And that's before turning them into Arrancar. Yet Hitsugaya beat one. And a fatigued Kenpachi and Byakuya beat the strongest one. Kyoraku was able to beat one without even using Bankai. I digress.

From a plot perspective, Bleach is just bad.



Louis-954 said:


> I think most people can agree that Fairy Tail is terribad... ~.~



Yeah. It's funny. I read Fairy Tail when it first came out, and I really couldn't stand it. Everyone wins thanks to deus ex machina. I kept reading it to see if it would improve, and it hasn't really. But I just keep reading it. It's kinda grown on me, I guess. But it's ok to enjoy fluff now and again, I suppose.


----------



## ZE (Aug 9, 2012)

At some point – before Toriyama got lazy - the dragon ball manga had the best art you can find in a shounen manga. One Piece, Naruto, Bleach etc. you name it… none of them are capable of equaling Toriyama when he was at his best. And yes, the dragon ball manga has a simplistic plot, but you know what? It worked out so well that even today people see it as a masterpiece. No matter what people say, the dragon ball manga didn’t get old at all. It would still compete head to head with the best mangas of today.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Aug 9, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Why so much one piece hate?
> 
> OT: But I do agree FMA should have definitely should be up there one of very few that actually deserve the respect of the best.



ITs not hate im just speaking my thoughts xD either way im thinking in watcing onepiece again for X and Y reasons.



random comment
I remembered! ZATCH BELL SHOULD BE LISTED 0(above DBZ) now that was 1 enterntaining anime


----------



## 8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> it has a terrible routine and important and serious things turn into funny things fast or loose their importance completly. I don't to show examples. It's been a long time since I read it and It got so terrible that I couldn't read it anymore.


if your looking for a good story or originality it will disappoint. it's just a lighthearted fantasy battle manga with funny characters, fanservice, fantasy, fanservice, action, fanservice, magic, and fanservice. it never tries to be more then it is. unlike naruto it keeps the same theme and atmosphere over the whole manga. it keeps the characters. they all get their time in the spotlight. and females are just as amazing as males.

if you don't like it you don't like it. if you like it, it wont sway away from what it once was. which is why i say its fairly consistent.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 9, 2012)

General Mael Radec said:


> I second that :/ I stop watching OP becuase it got really repetative. Luffy gang beat these 5 guys then they proceed their adventure so they would meet and have to beat another strong group >_> Mostly you just watch it because of the character and fights. The rest is just like



It's different in other SHonen? All the funny and sad scenes are what makes it close to DB... 



General Mael Radec said:


> FMA should be there, now thats a legendary anime.



I second that.



8 said:


> if your looking for a good story or originality it will disappoint. it's just a lighthearted fantasy battle manga with funny characters, fanservice, fantasy, fanservice, action, fanservice, magic, and fanservice. it never tries to be more then it is. unlike naruto it keeps the same theme and atmosphere over the whole manga. it keeps the characters. they all get their time in the spotlight. and females are just as amazing as males.
> 
> if you don't like it you don't like it. if you like it, it wont sway away from what it once was. which is why i say its fairly consistent.



Nah, I thought the start was really promising and I read ca. 150 chapters or more but then some big event happened and the plot got mixed up. It tried to be serious but couldn't decide whether to be original or like Gintama.


----------



## Inferno (Aug 9, 2012)

lol @ people thinking G2 was an asspull


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Thats an asspull, Luffy is retarded, he can't logically analyze or caculate concepts.


He analyzed Soru and Shakushi, figured out Crocodiles weakness on the brink of death, and mastered the basics of Haki in a year and a half(something most people spend entire lives trying to learn). He's a combat genius.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 9, 2012)

Luffy is a genius in battle.


----------



## Algol (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr. White said:


> Best List from the West
> 
> One Piece
> Dragon Ball
> ...



This basically nails it for me haha. I like this one better.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 9, 2012)

I think we can all agree on my list, it covers pretty much everything 

Also lol at people saying OP doesn't have superior story writing than Naruto, and that Soru was an asspull, Naruto is good and all but OP's writing is no doubt superior.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 10, 2012)

Why so much One Piece hate? 

I got into OP about a year and a half ago and I enjoy it, definitely  deserves that number 2 spot. It's kind of scary to think the manga is only a little over half way done after all of these years. Congrats to Kishi on getting into the top 5  though. Naruto has been getting a lot of hate over the years, but it's not as bad as a lot of people say it is. I was under the impression that One Piece was only extremely  popular in Japan, but I guess I was wrong. I could think of a lot of  manga that deserve to be on this list, but it's not the worst one that  I've ever seen.

Dragon Ball brings forward a lot of nostalgia in many manga readers. That's pretty much all I'm going to say on that matter.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 10, 2012)

What is up with the DB downplaying here


DB is known for its good story,fights,character development,etc 

hell I bet most people who complain of what they do on DB mostly only watched the DBZ anime(and that shit had tons of filler and add-on to canon episode.) on cartoon network when they were kids and probably didnt even read the manga or watch the Kai series.


----------



## taydev (Aug 10, 2012)

FMA should be on that list even if it isn't a long running manga. Awesome writing, good art; man that story was epic.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 10, 2012)

Hm... for those defending or attacking Fairy Tail, I think the advantage of Fairy Tail is that you don't expect anything from it:

 You don't care too much about the characters, so when they're not around you don't feel too bad, and when they do show up it's usually to kick ass. Some of the better characters like Erza are re-used a lot so there's no frustration here. This contrasts with Naruto, that had a very good supporting cast that readers quickly got attached to, but then the support cast was so neglected in Part II that readers felt frustration from it.
 You don't expect much from the plot either, so you're not impatiently waiting (and getting frustrated) to see how the plot plays out. You don't get disappointed when it turns out shitty.

In the meantime it's full of fanservice. So basically Fairy Tail is just pure casual enjoyment.

By contrast, I gave up on Naruto because of the characters, and frankly I'm a bit annoyed with One Piece because I was looking forward to seeing all sorts of awesomeness (weird islands and atmosphere) in the second half, but the plot just seems stuck on these side stories. It's very well written, but (personally, I'm sure many of you will disagree) I just can't care for the current arc.


----------



## roguenin94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice list I'm glad to see Naruto in the top 10! I'm a little disappointed Rurouni Kenshin isn't on it though best shounen manga I've ever read imo.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 10, 2012)

Yondaime said:


> Why so much One Piece hate?
> 
> I got into OP about a year and a half ago and I enjoy it, definitely  deserves that number 2 spot. It's kind of scary to think the manga is only a little over half way done after all of these years. Congrats to Kishi on getting into the top 5  though. Naruto has been getting a lot of hate over the years, but it's not as bad as a lot of people say it is. I was under the impression that One Piece was only extremely  popular in Japan, but I guess I was wrong. I could think of a lot of  manga that deserve to be on this list, but it's not the worst one that  I've ever seen.
> 
> Dragon Ball brings forward a lot of nostalgia in many manga readers. That's pretty much all I'm going to say on that matter.


Ask the narutards here

there is a reason One piece >naruto

the only problem with one piece is that it is dragging,I mean there is gonna be 15 more years of it lol
naruto has the same quality of bleach and fairy tale




Haloman said:


> For all the people saying Dragonball doesn't deserve the top spot, I say you have no idea what you're talking about. Dragonball was fairly revolutionary. But putting that aside, it was something from my childhood. And I'm older than most people on this forum, I'd wager, and yet DB is something from _their_ childhood as well. There was a half generation before me who have it from _their_ childhood, as well.
> 
> You can say it's nostalgia or whatever, but the truth is that Dragonball is simply enduring. That's why it's in the number one spot.



About Dragon ball I'll just sum up what this guy said.Not gonna say IT'S THE BEST ANIME OF ALL TIMR DERP.... because there are alot of great animes and mangas out there To bad people only read naruto,one piece,fairy tale and bleach to know that.the best will always be you're opinion, imo it deserves to be there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> After going on the site and seeing the comments I laughed and saw the frustration. Seeing people saying Rosario Vampire, High School of the Dead, Fairy Tail, Bleach, and Reborn should be on the list.
> 
> Now I'm seeing people here saying Gear Second's an asspull.



To be fair, Reborn does have an excessively large female fanbase for what it is. I think a lot of guys who read/like it pretend they don't because of the ridiculous yaoi connotations it's come to have, so if I had to guess, it probably scored lower than it actually should have.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't get the one piece hate,I am not a one piece fan but Odas drawing skills alone deserves place 2 .


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 10, 2012)

> the only problem with one piece is that it is dragging,I mean there is gonna be 15 more years of it lol


Dragging? One Pieces pace is just fine.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol wut? 

no berserk
no Hellsing

???

fuck that.


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay at least Pokemon is in Top 5..


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm surprised that Doraemon made it up so high by series like Sailormoon, Kenshin, and Yu yu Hakusho were not. I didn't think Westerners knew Doraemon that well.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 10, 2012)

WTF is a Doramon?


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> WTF is a Doramon?



Your kidding right?


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 10, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Your kidding right?



In fairness, Doraemon isn't really well known in the West even though its insanely popular in East Asia.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 10, 2012)

hcheng02 said:


> In fairness, Doraemon isn't really well known in the West even though its insanely popular in East Asia.


this. i see the "" reaction a lot to Doraemon, but something tells me I've seen it a few times on TV in Mexico. 

yeah, clarifying my opinion: DragonBall is _*the *_shit. DragonBall Z is pretty cool shit. but DragonBall GT _is_ shit. it really is a shame that a bunch of people probably voted with DBZ in mind because they've never dabbled into DB, and Yamcha was way more of a fucking boss in DB. datfeel.jpg


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 10, 2012)

I was under the assumption DB included DBZ in this scenario.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> this. i see the "" reaction a lot to Doraemon, but something tells me I've seen it a few times on TV in Mexico.
> 
> yeah, clarifying my opinion: DragonBall is _*the *_shit. DragonBall Z is pretty cool shit. but DragonBall GT _is_ shit. it really is a shame that a bunch of people probably voted with DBZ in mind because they've never dabbled into DB, and Yamcha was way more of a fucking boss in DB. datfeel.jpg



GT is not a manga... isn't not even write by Akira Toriyama

that's why it is shit

they bought the franchise then they make whatever they want to make profit


and DB kai (DB) and DBZ in my eyes is the same, it just matter of part one or part two, alike in Naruto.

i dont know officially though


----------



## Kezone (Aug 10, 2012)

No FMA, no Death Note? No RuroKen or YYH?

= Not impressed.

At least number zero is credible. Way to go, Bleach!


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 11, 2012)

wibisana said:


> GT
> 
> 
> *and DB kai (DB) and DBZ *in my eyes is the same, it just matter of part one or part two, alike in Naruto.
> ...



Wait what? DBZ Kai is such a waterdowned version of DBZ


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 11, 2012)

wibisana said:


> GT is not a manga... isn't not even write by Akira Toriyama
> 
> that's why it is shit
> 
> ...


yeah, i just meant that because of some of the whack shiz in Z and GT I always feel compelled to specify that I respect Dragon_Ball_ and maybe the first 25% of Z, but I don't like the entirety of the DragonBall series.

i pretty much liked/respected everything up until Cell.


----------



## museings (Aug 11, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> ?re?aring Inoue for something Hyogoku related and then showing her bitch around winning the award of most annoying bitch in the whole mangaverse.
> 
> introduction of Fullbringers coming out of nowhere.
> 
> introduction of super quincys who show up out of nowhere and didn't use their chance while AIzen was beating the Captains.



Right... So really it's just like a multitude of anime/manga which can be (excessively) analysed to find a multitude of plot holes and stupidities (case in point: Naruto and DB/DBZ which just so happened to be on that list). 

I'm not much of a Bleach fan since it's pretty much never invoked an emotional response from me like (say) Naruto has, but you're being absurd and your arguments are equally moot. 

I'm not particularly bothered to argue your points, again, I'm not much of a Bleach fan... But I would like to point out that the current Bleach war arc, as premature as it is, definitely takes a shit all over Naruto's (pathetic) excuse for a 'war' arc.


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2012)

lol at people complaining that their personal favorite manga aren't on the list.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Wait what? DBZ Kai is such a waterdowned version of DBZ




sorry I think miss understand those manga


LOL
i thought DB kai = DB (Goku kid til before Raditz come)
and DBZ (Raditz, Vegeta, Frieza, etc)

my bad


what I mean I always asume (prefer to asume) that both DB and DBZ as one manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Your kidding right?



he has a point. idk that either?


----------



## ZE (Aug 12, 2012)

I just noticed HxH isn't on the list. But that's fine... there's an explanation for that. Togashi takes too many break. If it weren't for that, HxH would be almost as popular as OP, and rightly so.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2012)

hcheng02 said:


> In fairness, Doraemon isn't really well known in the West even though its insanely popular in East Asia.





Addy said:


> he has a point. idk that either?



FYI

Doraemon Anime had been aired in Indonesia for over than 20 yrs

with limited episode but kids still watching it every week till today..

imagine how boring it is. but we love it.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 12, 2012)

Hell Yeah for Indonesia!!!


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> WTF is a Doramon?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> WTF is a Doramon?



I guess you're from the USA right? It's very popular in Asia and in some European countries like mine, if i didn't know Doraemon didn't air in the USA and somebody said what you just did i would say he didn't have a childhood


----------



## Shizune (Aug 30, 2012)

Naruto ahead of Pokemon, and Full Metal Alchemist and Liar's Game not on there?


----------



## Joker J (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright that's it! Im gonna go through the long hours to find out how and why One Piece is good.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 30, 2012)

About where I think it should be


----------



## Ryopus (Aug 30, 2012)

I only read Dragon Ball and Naruto and they are the best IMO.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 30, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Alright that's it! Im gonna go through the long hours to find out how and why One Piece is good.


You won't regret it and will be kicking yourself for not starting sooner.



> *I only read* Dragon Ball and Naruto *and they are the best* IMO.


If you only read those and have never touched anything else on the list how do you come to the conclusion that they are the best? lol.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Aug 30, 2012)

Ryopus said:


> I only read Dragon Ball and Naruto and they are the best IMO.



Dude those are like intro manga One Piece is better.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 30, 2012)

doraemon above naruto and pokemon? bleach not on the list.....? one piece at number 2....maybe .


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Alright that's it! Im gonna go through the long hours to find out how and why One Piece is good.



You won't regret it.


----------



## Anju Ratti (Aug 30, 2012)

This aren't right, Dragon Ball is one of the worst


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 30, 2012)

Anju Ratti said:


> This aren't right, Dragon Ball is one of the worst



You shut your whore mouth 

The King is in it's rightful place.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2012)

One Piece bitch. Hola


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 31, 2012)

Anju Ratti said:


> This aren't right, Dragon Ball is one of the worst



Give me your address I want to send you a gift.

Pokemon below naruto is bull. -_____-

Edit: People saying Gear second was not a ass pull, don't change optards.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, you guys are confusing popularity with quality, Full Metal Alchemist isn't that famous, it may be a good one but it's not as iconic right now as the others on that list, i actually agree with that list, Naruto beating Pokemon is a surprise but overall the list makes sence, and Doraemon is *big*, if you're in the west or an english speaking country you probably never heard of it, but it's not only in Asia, it has gone to many european countries like mine, and after more than 10 years it's still airing new episodes over here.


----------



## EndlessHitsugaya (Aug 31, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Lol, you guys are confusing popularity with quality, Full Metal Alchemist isn't that famous, it may be a good one but it's not as iconic right now as the others on that list, i actually agree with that list, Naruto beating Pokemon is a surprise but overall the list makes sence, and Doraemon is *big*, if you're in the west or an english speaking country you probably never heard of it, but it's not only in Asia, it has gone to many european countries like mine, and after more than 10 years it's still airing new episodes over here.




Precisely. These series are up on this list because of their notoriety, not at all necessarily their quality. If it were a quality scale, it would look a little different. These series, for the most part, are long and well-publicized. But personally, I think that if this were quality-based Death Note, FMA, Cowboy Bebop and Baccano! would have to make the list. They are all phenomenal series.


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2012)

Anju Ratti said:


> This aren't right, Dragon Ball is one of the worst


----------



## xAmaryllis (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm quite surprised that Naruto beat Pokemon.

And I didn't know that Doraemon was still popular.


----------



## Target (Aug 31, 2012)

no samaria pizza cats?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Alkonis said:


> Naruto ahead of Pokemon, and Full Metal Alchemist and Liar's Game not on there?



Pokemon is garbage so it's all good


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 31, 2012)

List is invalid, does not have Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected Naruto to be in the top 5 but not below One Piece. Seriously, how did One Piece get in top 5, they are even ranked higher than Pokemon.


OP is second only to DB..that survey was not surprising at all to me..


----------



## Dominus (Aug 31, 2012)

Dragon ball #1


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 31, 2012)

The only thing on that list that I genuinely enjoy re-reading/re-watching is Doraemon...


----------



## DraconianMithril (Aug 31, 2012)

Dragonball deserves the #1 spot.

Naruto has a MUCH better story than One Piece like Jesus Christ. One Piece is hot but I can hardly follow the story of the OPverse. Atleast Naruto characters are almost Novel worthy in their development and depth.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

DraconianMithril said:


> Dragonball deserves the #1 spot.
> 
> Naruto has a MUCH better story than One Piece like Jesus Christ. One Piece is hot but I can hardly follow the story of the OPverse. Atleast Naruto characters are almost Novel worthy in their development and depth.



Sarcasm          ?


----------



## mgrace (Aug 31, 2012)

One Piece is great till a certain point then like most Manga loses its flare and edge....
Naruto did for a while but it kicked backed into gear.. thank goodness I was feeling that the last 8 years of reading Naruto might end in tears... Like LOST


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 31, 2012)

> One Piece is great till a certain point then like most Manga loses its flare and edge....


It's ever growing popularity and constant record breaking disagrees.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 31, 2012)

DraconianMithril said:


> Dragonball deserves the #1 spot.
> 
> Naruto has a MUCH better story than One Piece like Jesus Christ. One Piece is hot but I can hardly follow the story of the OPverse. Atleast Naruto characters are almost Novel worthy in their development and depth.


could you please tell me what the story of naruto is about then?


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^easy, it's a high school comedy type affair, it's all about getting laid, like American pie.
Obito couldn't so he became evil, consequently Kakashi was knee deep in Rin, and he became a major protagonist. Sasuke didn't want to so he's sexually frustrated, and Naruto can't plough Sasuke so he too is sexually frustrated. 
How ever his lack of action has not lead to the same malevolent ends as Sasuke has, it is to show the dark and the light side of being on the shelf.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

cry77 said:


> could you please tell me what the story of naruto is about then?



While One Piece is better i must say that it's story is much more difficult to explain than Naruto's


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Aug 31, 2012)

One piece has a far larger scale though, it's overall objective of becoming king of the pirates is relatively straight forward though. It's the sub stories that may be slightly convoluted, but only to new readers, if theyve skipped ahead, I don't recall a time when things have not fit together in one piece, everything is seemlessly connected. 
Plot of OP is merely Luffy becoming the pirate king everything else is too quote him an adventure along the way.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

Edit: double post


----------



## Kanki (Aug 31, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It's ever growing popularity and constant record breaking disagrees.



To be fair we're about 18 months into part 2 and despite what the sale figures say, OP has yet to reach the heights of part 1.

Still great though. Naruto = OP for me. Both have advantages over the other.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> One piece has a far larger scale though, it's overall objective of becoming king of the pirates is relatively straight forward though. It's the sub stories that may be slightly convoluted, but only to new readers, if theyve skipped ahead, I don't recall a time when things have not fit together in one piece, everything is seemlessly connected.
> Plot of OP is merely Luffy becoming the pirate king everything else is too quote him an adventure along the way.



There are actually some things in the begining that don't conect that well with the present story, like when Shanks said that Luffy that he would never become a pirate because he ate that fruit and would never be able to swim, now almost every big captain and big character in the OP universe has eaten a devil fruit, so it seems like most of the big captains and greatest pirates around don't know how to swim.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Aug 31, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> There are actually some things in the begining that don't conect that well with the present story, like when Shanks said that Luffy that he would never become a pirate because he ate that fruit and would never be able to swim, now almost every big captain and big character in the OP universe has eaten a devil fruit, so it seems like most of the big captains and greatest pirates around don't know how to swim.



True, but it appears, at least for now that shanks is not a devil fruit user, he certainly wasn't at the time, so that may well be his genuine belief. They are not an obscure commodity, evidently not to him he found the fruit after all, so if it offered him a power up he wold take it, it genuinely seems to me that he sees them as a hinderence. It also seems his crew don't have df's either, or his old first mate when he was starting out in Rayleigh. The only person he affiliated with at length that we know of who had a fruit was buggy who is a habitual failure, and nearly drowned after eating it.

But to me it seems he doesn't have one, his crew, Rayleigh and his old rival Mihawk don't seem to have one, I see it as quite plausible that he deems them unnecessary.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> True, but it appears, at least for now that shanks is not a devil fruit user, he certainly wasn't at the time, so that may well be his genuine belief. They are not an obscure commodity, evidently not to him he found the fruit after all, so if it offered him a power up he wold take it, it genuinely seems to me that he sees them as a hinderence. It also seems his crew don't have df's either, or his old first mate when he was starting out in Rayleigh. The only person he affiliated with at length that we know of who had a fruit was buggy who is a habitual failure, and nearly drowned after eating it.
> 
> But to me it seems he doesn't have one, his crew, Rayleigh and his old rival Mihawk don't seem to have one, I see it as quite plausible that he deems them unnecessary.



Yeah, i don't think he or his crew ate one either, the best explanation to what he said is possibly that at the time there weren't as many pirates that were devil fruit users with the exception of a few ones like Whitebeard


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 31, 2012)

you remove japan, Naruto Jumps to #2 on this list


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 31, 2012)

> To be fair we're about 18 months into part 2 and despite what the sale figures say,* OP has yet to reach the heights of part 1.*


That was almost funny.



> you remove japan, Naruto Jumps to #2 on this list


These are the pooled opinions of *20* nations dude. England, Russian, US, UK, France, Germany, etc etc. Deal with it.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Aug 31, 2012)

cry77 said:


> could you please tell me what the story of naruto is about then?



Overall Plot? Can't help ya bruh. I thought it was about a little pathetic child turning into a Hero. Then I thought it was about Sic Parvis Magna...then I thought it was about Conquering Darkness no matter how close it is to Your Soul. Then I thought it was about Hunting Pedo's.

However I can tell you I enjoy Itachi's Summary, and Sasuke's Dogma, and Naruto's attitude more than All of One Piece. One Piece is badass hotness don't get me wrong. But White Beard, Zoro, and Sanji's legs are the coolest people there. Luffy I do enjoy him, but I like Goku and Naruto much more than he. 'Tis why they are a fine bloom O'spring on a cloudy fall day, 'an that's no lie.


----------



## gershwin (Aug 31, 2012)

No Sailor Moon? I don`t believe Russia was asked :S


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2012)

No cowboy bebop ? WTF.

Its good that Naruto made it but... dunno. That list is shit brah.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 31, 2012)

Given that every title on that list is a piece of shit sans DB, Naruto doesn't have much to brag about.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Given that every title on that list is a piece of shit sans DB, Naruto doesn't have much to brag about.


Most of that list sans Pokemon has a deeper story than Dragonball.


----------



## blutton (Aug 31, 2012)

Highlighting UK and US


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 31, 2012)

A lot of people could give two shits about a story let alone a deep one.

Prime example all the people that buy Fairy tail.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 31, 2012)

Eva is still that high? Amazing! 

WTF is Pok?mon even doing there. It's a horrible anime.


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 31, 2012)

Elite Uchiha said:


> *Wow, this seems to be the same as OP. Get ur ass kicked > train off panel > get lucky > beat boss > hop to next island > rinse and repeat.*













​
You clearly haven't read/watch OP .

Luffy up to this moment has only have 1 power-up [the gears] and that happen around chapter 400+ 

, know your shit before you start making a fool out of yourself dipshit .





FlashYoruichi said:


> I wonder why Bleach didn't make it ?


Is this a serious question 


The World said:


> Pokemon is garbage so it's all good


The Anime ? Yes

The Manga ? Fuck no





Louis-954 said:


> Most of that list sans Pokemon has a deeper story than Dragonball.


Pokemon manga shit on Nardo and DB plot wise .





Ch1p said:


> Eva is still that high? Amazing!
> 
> WTF is Pok?mon even doing there. It's a horrible *anime*.


Keyword anime .


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you guys still in need to be reminded that it's a list ofthe most recognized animes/manga and not about the best ones?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd actually put it at number three but ok.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2012)

KL 



> *Naruto ranks in Top 10 World Class Manga and Anime*


YAY!!! OMGGG!!! 

Wait, ranks in what?


> *opinions of the general public*


----------



## kuruizaki (Aug 31, 2012)

world class doesn't necessarily meant the _'best plot evah_!' however, the list shows the *defining* mangas of their respective generations/genres. they are the standouts among gazillions of titles out there. that's quite a feat if you ask me. 

great to hear that slamdunk made it to the list. takehiko-sensei ftw


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> KL
> 
> 
> YAY!!! OMGGG!!!
> ...


Perhaps i'm mistaken but it is mainly us, the general public who read manga and watch anime.


----------



## Zeno (Aug 31, 2012)

Who the hell necro this?


----------



## Dragon (Aug 31, 2012)

This is an invitation to fandom wars. Still, I'm glad DBZ is first. It's like the father of all modern anime/manga so it's rightfully in the first position.


----------



## Zeno (Aug 31, 2012)

General consensus is bullshit. For example, most of the world believes there is an invisible wizard that is decides your destiny.


----------



## DonutKid (Aug 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> KL
> 
> 
> YAY!!! OMGGG!!!
> ...



eh... most here is actually complaining about the opposite. 'wtf why naruto is there' 'wtf DBZ top?' etc.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm surprised that Naruto beat Pokemon considering how Pokemon always gets more viewers on Japanese broadcast.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> While One Piece is better i must say that it's story is much more difficult to explain than Naruto's


which just means OP isnt one dimensional and actually takes reading comprehension to understand


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> KL
> 
> 
> YAY!!! OMGGG!!!
> Wait, ranks in what?



I bet if Bleach ranked in #4 you would be like "THOSE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS UP!"


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 31, 2012)

Dragon said:


> This is an invitation to fandom wars. Still, I'm glad DBZ is first. It's like the father of all modern anime/manga so it's rightfully in the first position.



true and i can't believe some people are trying to down talk dbz.. one piece fans are trying to say it has a better storyline that's a bit disrespectful dbz came out 13 years before one piece.. dbz should still have #1 even after one piece is over


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 31, 2012)

> true and i can't believe some people are trying to down talk dbz.. one  piece fans are trying to say it has a better storyline that's a bit  disrespectful dbz came out 13 years before one piece.. dbz should still  have #1 even after one piece is over


Not just One Piece, but Naruto and several other series on that list. The only reason Dragonball is "#1" is because it evokes that feeling of nostalgia. How is saying One Piece has a better story than DBZ disrespectful just because the latter came out first? That's like saying it's disrespectful to say Dragonball is better than Fist of the North Star because Fist of the North Star came out first.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 31, 2012)

you guys do realize that DB has no plot at all right?

the characters, the setting, the fights did it for me...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 31, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Eva is still that high? Amazing!
> 
> WTF is Pok?mon even doing there. It's a horrible anime.





hcheng02 said:


> I'm surprised that Naruto beat Pokemon considering how Pokemon always gets more viewers on Japanese broadcast.


Um, just in case you guys didn't know, the Pokemon Anime and Manga are two very different continuities


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 31, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Not just One Piece, but Naruto and several other series on that list. The only reason Dragonball is "#1" is because it evokes that feeling of nostalgia. How is saying One Piece has a better story than DBZ disrespectful just because the latter came out first? That's like saying it's disrespectful to say Dragonball is better than Fist of the North Star because Fist of the North Star came out first.



no even though dbz came 13 Years before one piece it's not about what comes first it has a good story to it but you like one piece right? why do you feel the need to say one piece is better? here are the facts bro.. if it wasn't for dbz your one piece probably wouldn't even be out.. that is what is disrespectful.. dbz is not only one of the first anime's out to be popular but dbz characters are the strongest anime characters within less then 500 episodes which to me deserves respect in itself



cry77 said:


> you guys do realize that DB has no plot at all right?
> 
> the characters, the setting, the fights did it for me...



let me ask you this if dbz had no plot at all where would your one piece be? dbz set the tone for all other anime's to come such as: Naruto, one piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail.. you're a one piece fan i take it so what is luffy? out of 600 something episodes what is he? Goku is a Hero, Father, Husband, and a Legend.. you see this is what disrespects a classic type anime do you guy's really want one piece to be top in everything that badly?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 31, 2012)

Naruto has definitely lost it's luster but it does deserve to be in the top ten at the very least.


----------

